# JL audio HD amp reset?...this was a bit strange



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

So I knowingly bought an amp that was blown. The amp was shipped to me and just to verify that it was in fact blown I hooked it up to my power supply and saw that the green light was working. I then hooked up an ipod and a sub just to verify that the output stage was fine. That worked as well, then it shut off after a few minutes. Does a JL audio HD amplifier have any kind of a reset that might occur after all the caps drain completely? Does that even make sense? What would casue an amp to be dead, work, and then go dead again. All connections were fine btw. My power supply is small, but I kept the gain and the volume on the ipod all the way down just to verify there was output. I suspect the power supply did not have enough voltage which caused the problem to occur again. Is there a way to reset the amp?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Please tell me it wasn't the one you got from me.

That amp will have to go back to JL and have the processor board replaced.


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

no man, not yours. I appreciate the concern though : )


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was going to **** a golden brick if it was mine.

But that amp would have to go back to JL to have the board replaced.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

maybe its a cold solder when it warms up it doesn't make a conection?? pics of the amp guts?


----------

